# Kfr291 Build Thread. Visual / performance



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks good, keep us updated


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking good. I'll get around to making one of these when I'm not feeling so lazy


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys i have an update on my car:
front seat LED







Backseat LED








Next i am doing LeMann Stripes, not sure if i doing off centered over the hood or 2 stripes on the fender ( i have plasti dipp)


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good, keep it up man!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i think now would be a good point to list out what i am doing / want to do( cant figure out how to edit the orignal post)

--LED bow tie with red and blue lights
-- plasti dipp LeMann stripes
-- plasti dipp rims (special design)
-- paint rear chrome pieces ( possible blaze plasti color orange)
-- paint parts in engine bay
-- front strut tower bar 
-- rear strut tower bar
-- rear sway bar
-- a brake upgrade ( unsure how to go about it) 
-- short ram intake/ drop in filter 
-- cargo net 
-- replace OEM headlights with projector headlights and LED DRL's 
--(way off in future )
-- coil over suspension


all major ideas will be delayed for financial reasoning


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

How was the installation on the boost gauge? Fairly easy? Love the interior lights too!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah, boost was easy as pie, was my first time doing anything to a car, was nervous, but took me an hour to do. hard part was running vacum line

and btw LED glow had those interior lights for 66 dollars (inculdeing an add a fuze) they change color, its thier million color LED setup, had 12 funtions to it, i mainly use the fade and solid color. again easy install


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Tune it. And, a better set of tires will go a long way toward better handling. Ditching the OEM S speed rated Firestones for a stiffer H or V speed rated tire will help the handling tremendously. I almost wish I had not put on another set of OEM Goodyears for better-handling tires, but I still have a long daily commute, so the fuel savings are worth it for the next few years until I move closer to work.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice list of easy mods there. I have BC Racing Coil overs in mine and am super impressed with this set up. Easy to install and set up. Just take your time and do not set the springs too hard. Just follow the direction for spring load setup and adjust your ride height. You will love the handling improvement. Yes a good set of wheels and tires will make a big difference also. Nice looking interior. I like the front seat lights.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am hoping to get the coil over that can also adjust your ride hieght... no they will nto be too hard this car lives on nyc streets... reason i have softer tires... nyc roads are as smooth as a teenagers face


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice interior lighting. Does it come on with the door? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

update, car has been plasti in a few ways 















penny is looking good. Flash your lights if you see her on the road


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, its been a while since i was able to work on my car and upload the results, I did some new painting and have a few things on order. 

Just finished painting my rims black with orange lug nuts. 






















On order:

1. UR front tower/ strut bar 
2. putco LED brake light with hyper flash

Hoping that at lordstown i can do a photo shoot of my car and get some pictures of my setup on here. 

*if you see penny on the road, flash your lights*


----------

